# Going With Our Camping Group



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

This weekend we have a HUGE camp planned with our group, 26 trailers with 90 or so total people, adults/kids. It's actually a popup group but as long as you ENTER the group with a popup, you can go to the grey side (hybrid) or even the BLACK side, total TT (Outback in my case).







It's mostly popups but there are more and more greys/blacks being traded for.
This will be our first camp with the group with our new camper. I'm excited. Fires/geocaching/potluck/golf/for 3 days this weekend. Beautiful weather forcast as well. 
They're really good people and we always have a lot of fun with em. Our kids love it cause they have friends to look forward to camping with. And the adults, well, we just all get along well and look forward to being together. We all stay in touch online. We have a fireside chat every Mon nite @ 8. This one will be different as we've started having "themed" camps. This one is a pirate theme. I thought at first it was silly, but I've grown to look fwd to it. Each "ship" has to have a name and flag made, with rules, and to be judged by the park ranger. There'll be a lost treasure hunt for the kiddos (we have a youth director) and geocaching for the guys. I think the gals are gonna stay at the ship and gossip about us while we're gone.







There is a dinner at the lodge one nite then a chicken cooking on Sat nite and then, we're gonna show a movie, (I dunno how, they said they were) to the group. I "hear" it's the Lucy/Desi movie: "the long long trailer". 
Me and the family never thought group camping would be fun, but we have never been more wrong. It's so much fun to get together with people who share the same interests: camping/campers/family/get away. Although you don't wanna do it every time, a group camp is a surprinsingly wonderful thing. Then again, camping alone is a wonderful thing as well.








You can check it all out at:
Tennessee Popup Campers


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

Boy that is a large group. Have fun.

Reading your post made me think that we need to have a regional Outback rally in this region and with you having all your experience with TPUC you are a great person to head it up.


----------



## 7BeaverDam (Mar 6, 2005)

That is interesting, never done an organized group camping thing, outside of all the family/friends camping weekends.

Might be a little early up here in Maine to start one though. . .

-=Glen=-


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

That is a huge number of campers. It sounds like it will be a blast. How long has the group been camping together?

I like the idea of a National Outback Rally - Need more vacation time!

Thor


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Thor,

In your case, it'd have to be an INTERnational Outback rally, huh?

Mark


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

campntn...
Whatcha using for your GPS? Find any caches lately?


----------



## Central Mass Outbackers (Jun 13, 2004)

We have recently joined a local chapter of NAFCA (North American Family Camping Association). It's a national organization (actually, I believe there are some Canadian chapters too), but appears to be concentrated in the northeastern US. They run monthly group camping trips during the summer mostly it seems. We'll be going with them up to a hot air balloon rally in Vermont over Father's Day weekend, and are looking forward to the experience. They have organized a large week-long trip in the White Mountains of New Hampshire in July, though we haven't made a decision on that one. Of course, we'll also be heading out to Cooperstown, NY for the Northeastern Outbackers Rally in May







. Can't wait to get the Outback out of winter storage!!!


----------

